# Tree Climbers Needed Erie County ny



## mpena (Jan 29, 2007)

OMNI has a openings for 8 tree climbers. Great pay duration is 7 to 9 months in erie county working in erie county parks. We are looking for individuals with experience n who possess their own equipment. Tree climbing gear chainsaw etc. Please contact Mike at 716-604-7744 Call today start tommorrow.


----------



## beowulf343 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't want to sound like an idiot here, but who or what is OMNI. Thought I knew of most of the tree companies in the area and that one isn't ringing a bell.


----------



## lxt (Feb 2, 2007)

MPENA,

im not far from ya, might be interested,kinda slow now!!! can you give some details? pricing,bonds,insurance limits, po#`s needed, & all the other usual paper work needed. Pm me if you want, would be interested as a sub company only!! if thats even an option, I dont split up my team!! if erie needs men I gotem. look forward to your response thanks LXT.......


----------



## treejerk1 (Feb 15, 2007)

*erie county,pa climber here!!!*

can you send me details on this i live just outside erie,pa and have exp.of about 6 yrs. whats the start out pay? what kind of work is it? can you do part time? i do line clearance already mon thru thursday for penelac.butwould not mind the extra money work ref. available thanks


----------



## lxt (Feb 16, 2007)

treejerk1, goodluck on gettin info!! to date I have got no response. I have friends up that way who never heard of this outfit, becareful!!!!


----------



## treejerk1 (Feb 17, 2007)

*n.y outfit*

good morning, i see what you mean!prob. a fly by night group on fema grants not my kind of company from looks of it.i really appr. your concern and advise thanks not alot of people look out for others like that.


----------



## nightowl (Feb 18, 2007)

hi guys I Am working in Erie county? but the last two weeks we have been shut down for what I don't know? The Omni looking for help is Omni Pinnacle I don't work for them but some one different there is a couple up in the county looking for climbers. if you want some phone # let me know. sorry for the bad grammar


----------



## Millerstree (Feb 19, 2007)

i have talked to them about 3 weeks ago. they are temp. worker placement agency. they told me 25.00 a hour plus. but kept being evasive about the job, then no response, or would they answer phone. my conclusion, they are a joke.


----------



## lxt (Feb 24, 2007)

*omni pinnacle ??*

heres a lil info about omni pinnacle folks, Brian Reine is the big dog there & from what I hear he makes his money by short changin the subs, their a disaster cleanup firm who during the new orleans episode hired contractors,allowed them to work 12,14+ hours a day when possible then only paid the subs for 10hrs a day.

Many contractors have filed law suits and are very unhappy with ole omni, so anyone thinkin about workin for them dont put in more than 10 hrs unless you dont want paid. 

why do those who make millions have to jam those who just want to make a living? LXT.........................


----------

